# To give away



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a few Birmingham Rollers to give away. They are healthy and fairly tame. I will ship but you will need provide box and pay shipping.
Scott


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Arty,

When shipping pigeons, they go through the Express Mail service of the U.S. Post Office and are required to be in approved shipping boxes .. your carrier won't work for this. The boxes cost from about $10-$20 depending on how many birds .. there are 2 bird boxes, 4 bird boxes, 8 bird boxes and even larger. The Express Mail postage on a 4 bird box with 4 birds in it is about $22.00 or so .. thus a total of maybe $40.00 at the high side for the box and the shipping.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Arty you can get boxes from Foys ,2 bird is like 9.00 and a 4 bird for about 17.00 , generally shipping is from low to mid 30 something dollars going out that way for a 4 bird box,not sure about a two. I think that you will enjoy these Arty. They are small birds as pigeons go and are pretty mello, not flighty at all once they settle down. There is a lot of close contact with these birds so they are used to having someone close in to them. 
Scott


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Arty I'm in N Calif. Generally you have the pigeon supply that you buy the box from send it to the sender. E mail me your ph number and we'll talk.
Scott


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

arty said:


> Foys....?????


Foys!

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Foys Mailing Boxes...

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/misc/#Mailing Boxes

You can get them from Jedds too :

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=78&SubCategoryID=765&ProductID=3122


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes Arty you can reuse them. I'll get those out to you after the holidays.
Scott


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Arty they will be fine, I've sent birds to friends all over the country including Hawaii. Never a problem. 

Scott


----------

